# .204



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Anybody reloading their .204? I am going to start, was wondering if there are any tried and true loads out there? Thanks!


----------



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

rugerhunting.com

THere is a BOATLOAD of info over there about reloading the .204. SOme great reading, too.


----------



## MNGOOSEER (Jun 12, 2006)

I ave been relaoding alot of 204 i use the 40 grain v-max with 25.5 grains of benchmark they fly awsome


----------



## deathwind (Apr 17, 2005)

39 gr. Sierra Blitz King , WSR Primer and 27.0 grs. of IMR 4895.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Hey Chris. My favorite load is a 32 grain V-Max, 28 grains of H335, and a CCI 450 primer. Cartridge OAL is 2.250".

This load chronographs 4040FPS from my 26" Savage Model 12LH and groups .5MOA or better all day long...


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I was thinking 204 for coyotes, but today I talked to a guy that said it might be too light. What do you guys think? I have never shot a 204 or a coyote, so I have nothing to base a decision on. I thought my next rifle was going to be 204 until today.(that is why I asked the question in the first place)


----------



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

I am in the same boat. I have decided to get the 204. Most of what i have read is to stay with the 39 or 40gr offerings. Too many guys have runoffs with the 32gr stuff.

edited for fat fingers.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

IMO, the 204 is possibly the best coyote round yet made for a *calling *rifle, but not the best choice in an all around coyote rifle.

Available 204 bullets are very susceptible to wind drift, and none have a lot of oomph left for those 300+ yard shots. We all know how tough coyotes are...

For a do everything coyote rifle I personally reach for my 22-250 or 243...


----------



## MNGOOSEER (Jun 12, 2006)

do not be shy of getting a 204 they are awsome guns i have a 204 in the ar 15 and have not have a coyote move after they have been hit i have tryed the lighter bullets but the 40 grn v-max give me the best group out of anything you will not ever be disapointed if you bought a 204 trust me


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Has anyone shooting 40 grainers chronographed them?...


----------



## jimbob357 (Jan 2, 2006)

Here's a report I did almost 2 years ago.

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... ht=#207555


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

jimbob, thanks for bringing that out. I guess a 204 will be my next rifle. Now do I get the savage or try a howa 1500?


----------



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

I had to edit my above post. I have heard good things regarding the 39 and 40 grain offerings to how they put coyotes down. I have read that the lighter bullets leave a little to be desired.


----------



## ay tee (Jun 11, 2007)

i love my savage... the acutrigger is a nice feature and comfortable to shoot all i have shot with it so far is 40gr V-max but picked up some winchester 34gr yesterday to try out... see how that goes


----------

